# 60P Nature Scape



## doylecolmdoyle (13 Feb 2017)

Tank - 60p (Fire Aqua) 60x31x36cm
Filter - Ista External Mini Canister Filter 360lph
Heater - probably none / will deal with that when its winter
Co2 - via UP Aqua In-Line Atomizer 12/16mm
Light - 60cm Chihiros A-Series Plus
Hardscape - Vine wood and Seiryu stone
Substrate - ADA Power Sand Small, ADA AS Powder and La Plata sand

Here is the wood how i envisage it sitting when I get around to aquascaping along with a messy mockup




IMG_7862 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr





Plant list (still a work in progress and some with be used sparingly)

Rotala wallichii
Rotala sp "H'ra"
Rotala sp "Green"
Microsorum 'windelov' (unsure if I will use this)
Microsorum 'needle leaf'
Hygrophila pinnadifiata
Hydrocotyle tripartita 'japan' mini
Anubias nana Petite
Buce Wavy green
Monte Carlo
Flame Moss
Weeping Moss
Fissidens fontanus
Mini Pellia


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (16 Feb 2017)

My vine wood is soaking, does anyone have any advice on how to combat fungus leaching from the wood, I did see another member on this forum had issues with the fungus taking over mosses attached to the wood and he lost a fair bit of fungus. I am guessing just manually removing the fungus and adding shrimp that will eat the fungus is the only option?


----------



## AnhBui (16 Feb 2017)

You can either manually brush it off or use platty, otto, or golden algae eater, golden longfin pleco...


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (16 Feb 2017)

AnhBui said:


> You can either manually brush it off or use platty, otto, or golden algae eater, golden longfin pleco...


Cheers, yes here in Australia we have shrimp named Darwin Algae Eaters (DAE's) they should help.


----------



## CooKieS (16 Feb 2017)

Snails are great fungus eater too


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (23 Feb 2017)

The Chihiros A451 plus 45W light arrived, seem pretty good for about 80 bucks, tho I think it flickers when dimmed via the provided dimmer, will have to do some more testing later, as I will have some driftwood emersed I think I will have the light raised fairly high for clearance, so perhaps I will just keep it on full power.



IMG_7875 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## Doubu (24 Feb 2017)

Looking forward to seeing it all come together!


----------



## Cor (24 Feb 2017)

Nice project 
I have ordered the same hardware


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (25 Feb 2017)

Turned out the dimmer was defective, with the dimmer removed the light works perfectly no flickering, the supplier is going to send a replacement dimmer.

I created a few mini wabi kusa balls today, probably should have made them smaller, made a bunch of Hydrocotyle tripartita (wont need that much) and one MC ball, scaping the tank may be put off a few weeks as I have to sort out the wall behind the tank (making a cork board feature wall) and it will be easier to move the shelf without 2 full tanks on top.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (20 Mar 2017)

I have decided to use a 60p for this scape, the wood and plants could use the extra room, I am going to use my 45p for a iwagumi, have updated the thread title. 

Today i pulled down my 2ft scape to set up a new 2ft tank in its place, a nice low iron 60p from fire-aqua. The plants are just floating for now, hopefully get around to scaping this weekend.


----------



## castle (20 Mar 2017)

Do you trust the Kallax to hold both tanks? they're not that strong from my experience


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (21 Mar 2017)

castle said:


> Do you trust the Kallax to hold both tanks? they're not that strong from my experience



I do, previously I had the kallax on caster wheels and had a 2ft tank where the current 60p is located and would put a container with about 30ltrs water next to it when doing water changes, had no problems, since adding the 45p next to the 60p I decided to remove the caster wheels, seems fine, will keep a close eye on it tho.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (14 Apr 2017)

Scaped this tank today, took all day I am pooped. Didnt end up using a lot of the plants I had planed on using, the background is planted with stem plants, will be interesting to see how they go, never tried to grow stem plants before. 

The water is still a bit hazy, may try add some of the left over plants in over the weekend


IMG_9143 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## Million (14 Apr 2017)

Looking great. That piece of wood is a real find! Something to build a scape around happily. Look forward to seeing your wabi kusa evolve too, have you got a separate thread for them on the wabi kusa board


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (15 Apr 2017)

Million said:


> Looking great. That piece of wood is a real find! Something to build a scape around happily. Look forward to seeing your wabi kusa evolve too, have you got a separate thread for them on the wabi kusa board



Thanks, I was planning on using the wabi kusa balls in this scape but didnt have room, I did use the two Rotala wabi balls, they are up the back you can see them yet, was a nice easy way to plant the stems.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (16 Apr 2017)

Still tinkering, added a few more plants, MC and mini bolbitis, removed some ferns from the back as they shaded the stems, did a water change, discovered my up aqua inline atomizer was leaking, swapped it out for a new unit, also leaked and snapped a full tank shot



IMG_9147 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## GHNelson (16 Apr 2017)

Hi
Can you give me a run down on the filter!
hoggie


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (17 Apr 2017)

hogan53 said:


> Hi
> Can you give me a run down on the filter!
> hoggie



Hi no worries, the filter was used on my 2ft Grassy Cliffs scape and did a good job so decided to keep using it, its a ISTA Mini Canister Filter, tho I have seen the same style filter re-branded for many other brands around the world. 

360lph with a small media cage setup which is handy for cleaning.
Has the supplied noodle bio media at the bottom
Black course sponge
Fine white sponge with carbon built into the sponge
Slightly modified the piping to allow space for the up-aqua inline atomizer.

All in all a good little filter that only cost $70 AUD (about 35 GBP) probably couldnt cope with to many fish in the tank but I will only keep shrimp I am thinking.


----------



## GHNelson (17 Apr 2017)

Hi
Thank you..... what's the dimensions approximately?


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (17 Apr 2017)

hogan53 said:


> Hi
> Thank you..... what's the dimensions approximately?



No worries, this is the exact name of the filter - ista max care canister filter


23cm High

17cm Wide

12cm Deep


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (23 Apr 2017)

Just over a week since I set the tank up, buce has melted a lot, the stems at the back are starting to show! 




IMG_9150 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## Robbie X (23 Apr 2017)

Starting to look very cool


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (1 May 2017)

Last weekend I removed all the JF as a lot of it was old growth and looking really sad, pulled the wood out and trimmed all the stems and replanted some tops, tied the moss on with thread and generally just re-scape the whole tank using less Java Fern.



IMG_9166 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (7 May 2017)

Removed some java fern as it had bba growing on it, probably came over from another tank, have a low tech out door tank full of Java Fern, so I will try move some back into this tank next weekend.



IMG_9191 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## MrHidley (7 May 2017)

Another lovely scape bud.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (22 May 2017)

Diatoms just wont go away, still early days I guess, here is an updated photo with a black background (just black paper stuck to the glass with sticky tape, not permanent, tho I like the look.



IMG_9218 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## Dominik_K (22 May 2017)

Hi,

I like the look of your tank. Do you know how many kilograms of mini landscape you used?

I would not worry about the diatoms. Had them in my tank for about 10 weeks till they disapeared. And this took about one or two weeks to be finished


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (22 May 2017)

Dominik_K said:


> Hi,
> 
> I like the look of your tank. Do you know how many kilograms of mini landscape you used?
> 
> I would not worry about the diatoms. Had them in my tank for about 10 weeks till they disapeared. And this took about one or two weeks to be finished



Not to sure how many kilos of stone, I would guess about 5 - 7kg total, this is only a guess, on the weekend I purchased one giant 9kg stone, I would guess that the 9kg stone is bigger than all these stones combined.

Yah I am not to worried about the diatoms, this would be the 4th or 5th scape I have done each had some form of diatoms but this tanks seems to be copping it the worst. Still they are easy to remove manually if needed so I am not worried. I added 3 Oto Catfish on the weekend, may add another 3 next weekend if they seem happy.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (23 May 2017)

Put 3 oto's and 1 SAE in the tank on the weekend, they seem happy enough, havent seen the SAE eat any BBA yet (few little tuffs here and there) Will probably add another 3 oto's on the weekend. Also moved across some shrimp from my bookshelf tank and a few leopard ramshorn snails from my cube, some mini snails also came across with the shrimp... bastards! May try keep some kind of snail eating fish, perhaps a Dwarf chain loach


IMG_9360 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9331 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9335 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (24 May 2017)

Managed to snap a better photo of the smallest oto of the 3 I added recently, any know what those small black circular growths are on the wood, I am thinking the start of BBA, getting a bit on the wood, have reduced the light.


IMG_9366 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (31 May 2017)

Some detail photos, tank is stating to stabilised by the looks of it, diatoms are pretty much gone and BBA is reducing, everything is starting to look nice and green, I have reduced the lighting to level 4/7.


IMG_9486 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9484 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9489 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9495 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9494 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9487 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9453 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9452 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9457 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9477 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9482 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## CooKieS (31 May 2017)

Great macro photography, loving it


----------



## Shinobi (31 May 2017)

Amazing setup. Love seing the creative things people can pull off in a 60p


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (1 Jun 2017)

CooKieS said:


> Great macro photography, loving it





Shinobi said:


> Amazing setup. Love seing the creative things people can pull off in a 60p



Thanks guys, I am enjoying the size of the 60p, its just right for me, not to big not to small!


----------



## BBogdan (2 Jun 2017)

Nice tank , also amazing photos !


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (11 Jun 2017)

Dantrasy was kind enough to offer me 10 or so Ember Tetra's so that made my decision easy on what school to keep in the tank, they have been in for a few hours and seem happy enough, here is a updated photo. Didnt have any time to do any tank maintance this weekend so the sand is a bit dirty, soil spilling everywhere, but algae is at an all time low, happy with that!


IMG_9524 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (11 Jun 2017)

Some close up photos, really interesting fish so far, they are not shy at all and always on the move at the font of the tank.


IMG_9536 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9540 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9545 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9577 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_9579 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## alto (11 Jun 2017)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Dantrasy was kind enough to offer me 10 or so Ember Tetra's so that made my decision easy


He seems a decent sort 
but hope you kicked his a** over his lack of journaling ..... some have gotten a wee bit addicted  to his stone mastery
  



As always your tank & photos are awesome


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (12 Jun 2017)

alto said:


> He seems a decent sort
> but hope you kicked his a** over his lack of journaling ..... some have gotten a wee bit addicted  to his stone mastery
> 
> 
> As always your tank & photos are awesome



Thanks! He is a good bloke! Has previously gifted me some plants and now fish, bonus is I get to see his great tanks in the flesh!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (12 Jun 2017)

Captured a video tonight, first time trying to film anything with a DSLR, can see this being a fun hobby. Have to say the embers are great fish, unlike other micro fish I have these guys are scared of nothing, as you can tell from the video always buzzing around the front of the tank, they are literally in very frame


----------



## CooKieS (12 Jun 2017)

Lovely pics and vidéo 

I love ember tetras too but they are always quite shy in my nano tanks..in my 45liters iwagumi I was using kubotai as dither fishes and un my 60F they stay undercover until late in the afternoon when it´s lunch Time.

I think they feel more secure in bugger tank like yours, can't wait to buy an 60P


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (13 Jun 2017)

CooKieS said:


> Lovely pics and vidéo
> 
> I love ember tetras too but they are always quite shy in my nano tanks..in my 45liters iwagumi I was using kubotai as dither fishes and un my 60F they stay undercover until late in the afternoon when it´s lunch Time.
> 
> I think they feel more secure in bugger tank like yours, can't wait to buy an 60P



Interesting! The Embers in my tank can not be spooked, I can be waving my hands in front of the tank (this makes my boraras in my 12g scatter and hide) and poking around inside the tank and they dont hide at all. Guess the extra space and dense planting makes them feel at home


----------



## Mikeba (13 Jun 2017)

Lovely scape you have there. Thinking about ember tetras myself for my 60P.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (23 Jun 2017)

Quick snap without the black background, need to try clean the sand this weekend 


IMG_9645 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (2 Jul 2017)

Cleaned up the sand and added more rocks down on the right side to try stop the soil from spilling, my stems are growing towards my 45p tank which has the light on most of the day dry starting...


IMG_9648 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## Digitalfiend (20 Jul 2017)

Looking really great!  I kind of wish I had scaped my tank that way now, unfortunately can't change it as the wood is zip-tied to egg crate underneath.  Where did you get the mini Bolbitis from?


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (21 Jul 2017)

Digitalfiend said:


> Looking really great!  I kind of wish I had scaped my tank that way now, unfortunately can't change it as the wood is zip-tied to egg crate underneath.  Where did you get the mini Bolbitis from?



Thanks, my driftwood is just sitting ontop of the soil / rocks, it moves but is stable enough to not fall if bumped etc but can be removed if needed. The Mini Bolbitis was sourced locally here in Australia from a supplier but I think its dead, has not really grown since I got it and is a very dark green perhaps brown / black


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (25 Jul 2017)

RobinsonAquatics said:


> i found it on ebay for £20! A steal!
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Aquarium-...993536?hash=item2a5e13f880:g:7CYAAOSwiLdWACJJ



That similar but not exactly the same, different sponge / canister configuration and seems to be only rated for 150lph, my filters are called ISTA max care canister filter (360lph) If you are in Europe I have seen a white version - http://dennerle.com/en/products/aquaristic/aquascaping/filtration/scapers-flow

This looks exactly the same as mine but white and some fancy lilly pipes. We cant get Dennerle stuff in Australia.

In short they work well but do get clogged fairly quickly as they have a fine sponge with carbon stock, sometimes I remove the fine pad with carbon all together this helps flow. They are super easy to clean tho being so small I just lift the whole unit (pipes and all) away and give it a clean once a month or so.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (26 Jul 2017)

Took a bunch of macro photos... only 2 made the cut, would be great if fish just stayed still for the camera  The two photos really show the colour difference between some of the fish, I think one is male (smaller, more colour) and the other female.


IMG_0032 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_0003 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (26 Jul 2017)

RobinsonAquatics said:


> Great pics!
> 
> I'm considering the filter, how strong is flow? Ill be getting a skimmer too so not too much of a problem.
> 
> ...



Thanks, the Dennerle version of this compact canister filter would be a better choice than the 150lph filter you linked to.

Pros- cheap, small, pretty quiet, tho I have had one start a bit noisey but quieted down over time, easy to clean.
Cons - small, not the most flow (tho ok for 2ft), need to keep the filter next to the tank, with head height flow would be reduced, carbon filter pad clogs quickly. 

For the money (filters cost me about $60 AUD) they are good, not sure what the Dennerle verison cost tho? Are you in Europe? I have also seen a rebadged Fluval version for the American market


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (12 Aug 2017)

Got tired of trying to keep the aquasoil of the sand so I added a few pebbles and some leafs and small cones, I like the natural look, pre-boiled all the leafs and cones so hopefully they dont tint the water to much, tho I dont really mind if they do. Managed to knock the light off the tank while preparing to take this photo, it took a spill and pulled the driftwood over... tho everything seems ok, this is about the 3rd time ive knocked over one of these A-Series lights, they seem sturdy enough to be able to take a few knocks.


IMG_0073_Crop by Colm Doyle, on Flickr




IMG_0073 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## Digitalfiend (15 Aug 2017)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Got tired of trying to keep the aquasoil of the sand so I added a few pebbles...



I had to laugh at this as I'm dealing with the same thing right now.  My first scape with sand and I've quickly realized that cories, especially Panda cories, like to rearrange the aqua soil onto the sand when I'm not looking.  I like how you addressed this issue...fits your scape well.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (16 Aug 2017)

Digitalfiend said:


> I had to laugh at this as I'm dealing with the same thing right now.  My first scape with sand and I've quickly realized that cories, especially Panda cories, like to rearrange the aqua soil onto the sand when I'm not looking.  I like how you addressed this issue...fits your scape well.



Thanks, if i was to do another scape like this I would put the soil in some kind of container to keep it from spilling, really the only plants that need the soil are the stems at the back, there is alot of excess soil in this tank that is not needed.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (11 Sep 2017)

IMG_0344 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## Paulo Soares (11 Sep 2017)

Hi again Doyle, 

What a lovely escape you got there. I love the way you set the wood and the plants choice. 
Also those tiny rocks are a beautiful detail. 

And you didn´t done something in this kind of layout that most do.. the use of Tripartida. So congratulations for what you achieved. 

Big hug


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (12 Sep 2017)

Paulo Soares said:


> Hi again Doyle,
> 
> What a lovely escape you got there. I love the way you set the wood and the plants choice.
> Also those tiny rocks are a beautiful detail.
> ...



Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (25 Sep 2017)

Since my SAE jumped the Ember Tetra's have been a bit shy and hiding often, plan was to add 12 pigmy cory's but they are bit to expensive at this stage, so today I add 8 White Cloud Mountain Minnows, nice looking fish that dont cost to much. So far so good everyone seems more active. Also added 3 more oto's yesterday for a total of 5, tho today I can only see 4, seems like I loose one every time I buy oto's


IMG_0603 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## Daveslaney (25 Sep 2017)

Great looking tank.
Always find the same with ottos to one or two seem the mysteriously die the rest do fine.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (27 Sep 2017)

Some photos of the Golden White Cloud Mountain Minnows, really pretty fish!


IMG_0645 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_0657 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_0631 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_0684 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_0676 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_0670 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr

And a sneaky Ember Tetra


IMG_0665 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (28 Sep 2017)

Here is a quick video I shot tonight, its the last 10 minutes of my light cycled sped up to play over 1 minute, the light would be fading from about 20% or so to 0% via a TC420


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (28 Oct 2017)

Went heavy on trimming the stem plants at the back today, they where growing out the top of the tank, also a bunch of spiky moss detached, cant be bothered trying to tie it down again.

The Ember tetras dont like the bright light without the frogbit / stems, hopefully they get use to it, may try clean up the substrate next weekend and put in some fresh sand.


IMG_0726 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (22 Nov 2017)

Updated photo, need to clean the filter, its been to long! Everything is going ok! Could do with a general clean up of the glass and pipes.


IMG_0746 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (7 Jan 2018)

This nature style scape is going well, pretty low maintenance tho the rotala is due for a trim, it has started to carpet on the right hand side and look kind off cool!




IMG_1192 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (21 Jan 2018)

Big clean out today, removed most of the flame moss and a heap of java fern plantlets and some old fern leafs. Got a bit slack with the ferts and the MC and stems had seen better days, lets see if they come back ok.


IMG_1211 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (17 Mar 2018)

This tank has been moved outdoors, probably soon to be broken down or rescaped, I am thinking of trying to removed the majority of the soil and stem plants which have crept around the front right. I also want to use some of the plants in my new project (5ft bookshelf tank)

Here is the tank in my outdoor rack along with my 45p tank which I moved outdoors last week, the bottom tank has been outdoors on my balcony for some time now, its way over grown with various java fern.

All the tanks get full morning sun so I am not running the lights at night, only when I want to view them or do some maintenance at night.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (20 Mar 2018)

A a photo from this tanks new location out on my balcony, so far so good, I should do something about that rotala green that is taking over, probably rip it all out and try suck out all the aquasoil and add gravel.

I moved the otos to my blackwater tank, but hope the embers will be ok outdoors, I will probably add a heater when it gets cooler.


IMG_1389 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## Eduard18 (20 Mar 2018)

It would be nice to see a photo of your rack under the morning sun  must be nice


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (20 Mar 2018)

Eduard18 said:


> It would be nice to see a photo of your rack under the morning sun  must be nice



yah it looks great, the colour of the fish really pop, only problem is its almost impossible to get a nice photo with all the reflections, I will see If I can get a half decent photo on the weekend of the full rack in morning sun.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (25 Apr 2018)

Gave this tank a major over-hall, cleaned everything out, added new sand and removed 50% of the plants, anything that may need regular trimming has been removed, all slow growers now, planted crypt parva and some other random plants I had floating in another tank around the base of the driftwood which I angled a bit differently from last time and sits a bit lower as I removed all the rocks etc.

The sand area looks a bit empty, if the crypts creep and fill out a bit I will be happy

The tank at the moment is home to 6 or so Guppy's started with 8 but two have jumped, managed to save a 3rd jumper but at this rate they will all jump soon enough, I guess Guppy's are not suited to an open top tank.


IMG_1856 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## MJF90 (26 Apr 2018)

Looks fresh! I hope your parva will creep, because i never had a lot of luck with it


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (27 Apr 2018)

MJF90 said:


> Looks fresh! I hope your parva will creep, because i never had a lot of luck with it



It probably wont, I have some crypt parva in another tank and its not dying but not spreading either, I may plant some Helanthium tenellum "Micro" around the same area, probably take over the crypts but thats ok.


----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH (27 Apr 2018)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> Gave this tank a major over-hall, cleaned everything out, added new sand and removed 50% of the plants, anything that may need regular trimming has been removed, all slow growers now, planted crypt parva and some other random plants I had floating in another tank around the base of the driftwood which I angled a bit differently from last time and sits a bit lower as I removed all the rocks etc.
> 
> The sand area looks a bit empty, if the crypts creep and fill out a bit I will be happy
> 
> ...



Wow, what a change. I still love it though


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (27 Apr 2018)

SKYE.__.HIGH said:


> Wow, what a change. I still love it though



Cheers, I have found most tanks have a "used by date" where they need a major clean out, about a year or so, mainly when using aquasoil as it breaks down and just makes thinks dusty and brown, so now I avoid using aquasoil!


----------



## alto (27 Apr 2018)

doylecolmdoyle said:


> about a year or so, mainly when using aquasoil as it breaks down and just makes thinks dusty and brown, so now I avoid using aquasoil!



Tropica?
I had set up a Spec 19 - first generation (so lower light than newer version but significant ambient) that ran for a year with minimal water changes - tank always looked crystal clear 
No CO2 _enrichment_  few fish, shrimp, snails, occasional Tropica Premium & Specialized, dense plant growth 
so not much substrate visible after first few months


----------



## alto (27 Apr 2018)

Jumping Guppies 

now that's one fish I've never seen leaping about & completely unexpected 
Sorry for the losses


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (28 Apr 2018)

alto said:


> Tropica?
> I had set up a Spec 19 - first generation (so lower light than newer version but significant ambient) that ran for a year with minimal water changes - tank always looked crystal clear
> No CO2 _enrichment_  few fish, shrimp, snails, occasional Tropica Premium & Specialized, dense plant growth
> so not much substrate visible after first few months



No ADA soil, dont get tropica over here in Australia, dont get me wrong the water was still clear but the soil tuns to mush / powered and is a pain when moving stuff, decided just to remove as I didnt want anything planted into the soil really (crypts should do ok in sand)



alto said:


> Jumping Guppies
> 
> now that's one fish I've never seen leaping about & completely unexpected
> Sorry for the losses



Really? I have had 3 jump, two in the original tank and 1 when i moved them into this tank (which i saved) I googled and apparently its common for Guppys to jump, to be honest I would rather other fish but my GF picked these ones.


----------



## doylecolmdoyle (20 May 2018)

This tanks is doing ok since the rescape, tho is now growing a heap of GSA, probably due to the lower plant mass and due to the reset / full tank clean out things are probably not balanced, still it comes of the glass easily enough. The winter sun hits the outdoor tanks at a different angle which is probably causing some of the algae, tuffs of BBA around also, but not to bad.



IMG_1992 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------

